

Crossword panic of 1944 - mlex
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-Day#Crossword_panic_of_1944

======
t0
Here's another bit of crossword coincidence.
[http://mindhacks.com/2007/01/16/waking-life-crossword-
experi...](http://mindhacks.com/2007/01/16/waking-life-crossword-experiment/)

And
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundredth_monkey_effect](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundredth_monkey_effect)

------
gmuslera
The Texas sharpshooter fallacy strikes back.

And with government getting and parsing all personal data, that fallacy will
have a lot of victims.

